# New rim from DT Swiss: RR440



## orange_bikes (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks like DT will have a new rim this fall. No data from DT, but QBP sites are listing it with availability in November.

20, 24, 28, 32 in Standard Drilling
24, 28, 32 in Asym Drilling

Perhaps a response to the wide rim craze? Anyone have any preannouncement info?

RR440 - AEBike.com - Thousands of bicycle parts and accessories - Shipped Worldwide


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I had a feeling they will have new rims for next year. My guess is that they will have information on their website about them soon.


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

There's really a lot of new stuff coming from DT this fall. Just stumbled onto their site and it looks like it got a complete remake.

DT Swiss - DTSwiss


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

With the OC hole placement the new 440 it looks to be a great light weight touring rim too.
Too bad it is not offered in 36 hole drilling.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

pigpen said:


> With the OC hole placement the new 440 it looks to be a great light weight touring rim too.
> Too bad it is not offered in 36 hole drilling.


It's not meant to be laced with 36 spokes. Rim strength not proportional.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

dcgriz said:


> It's not meant to be laced with 36 spokes. Rim strength not proportional.


That makes absolutley no sense. Other mid/light weight rim manf. offer 36 hole drillings.
Additional spoke count adds strength to all rims.


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

Generally speaking what can we say of the DT line of wheels and rims. How do they compare to the competition? Does DT really make quality product, in terms of wheels sets and rims?

I am trying to understand more about this company but I just can't find any tactile evidence why they are good.

If DT wheels ARE good then why doesn't everyone ride them?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

DT has been making rims for a real long time. The quality has always been great and I think they are significantly better than Mavic. The new additions make for a more complete line of rims for them. The only thing they don't compete with is the lighter rims and more aero rims from other companies. The RR585 is a semi aero profile, but real heavy.

I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them when they are appropriate.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

ergott said:


> DT has been making rims for a real long time. The quality has always been great and I think they are significantly better than Mavic. The new additions make for a more complete line of rims for them. The only thing they don't compete with is the lighter rims and more aero rims from other companies. The RR585 is a semi aero profile, but real heavy.
> 
> I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them when they are appropriate.


I've got a wheelset built up with the older 32 hole, DT Swiss RR 1.2 which I believe became the RR 585. They are laced to DT Swiss 240S hubs with DT Swiss Super Comp spokes. The wheels are on my BMC CrossMachine CX01 and it regularly goes from paved roads to gravel to dirt. I've had DT Swiss hubs before and this was my first venture into their rims but they have turned out to be bomproof. I love them.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

pigpen said:


> That makes absolutley no sense. Other mid/light weight rim manf. offer 36 hole drillings.
> Additional spoke count adds strength to all rims.



Additional spoke count does add strength to all rims up to a point, after that you have diminishing returns. When one thinks of 36 spokes usually thinks of a very robust wheel, overweight rider, long treks, very bad roads, paramount reliability and any combination of the above. No sense in doing this with a lightweight rim while there are rims better suited for the task at a small weight penalty; for this particular case the 540s.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Wheelieman said:


> Generally speaking what can we say of the DT line of wheels and rims. How do they compare to the competition? Does DT really make quality product, in terms of wheels sets and rims?
> 
> I am trying to understand more about this company but I just can't find any tactile evidence why they are good.
> 
> If DT wheels ARE good then why doesn't everyone ride them?


DT makes high quality rims that arent very special. Not too many people get excited over shallow, narrow rims that cost a lot. 

I like DT myself, but considering the specs and price Im really drawn to other brands that offer basically the same thing for half the price. 

The rear asymmetrical RR440 looks pretty cool, but I dont think ill be running out to buy one.


----------



## wildboar (Nov 27, 2008)

How much strength will the asymmetrical drilling of the rear rim add to a campy dished wheel?

I have some Record 28/32 hubs I was thinking about building up with HED Belgiums but that asymmetrical option sure looks nice.


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

ergott said:


> DT has been making rims for a real long time. I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them when they are appropriate.


I will admit that I like the new 2013 line up of rims from DT Swiss. They are coinciding this with their Eurobike show. Which is probably the biggest bike show going on these days.

My question about your comment is when wouldn't a DT wheelset be appropriate. I think this line up looks spot on.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

They don't have a 450g rim with an aero profile similar to the Hed C2 or the H+Son Archetypes. The Velocity A23 rim isn't aero, but shares the 23mm width for a good ride and handling. The A23 will also have an offset rim as well so for the same weight as the DT 440 you get a wider rim. If the DT 440 rim quality is on par with the 585 and the 465, it will have a better fit and finish than the A23. The braking surface of the DT rims is very well finished. Depending on your priorities and what you like, you can't go wrong with any of the above choices.

The DT 585 is their "aero" rim, but it's narrow and heavy. That's behind the times. It's better suited as a training rim or for big riders. If you race but are not a Clydesdale you should prioritize the more aerodynamic rims all other things being equal.


----------



## Wheelieman (Aug 27, 2012)

Agreed they do not have a 450g rim in the aero profile. They do have a 500g rim the R520, which is a cheaper version of the R585. Having said that I would still go with the R585 because it has more hole options

On the other hand if you still want an aluminum rim and can shell out the dosh for one, then I would say the best would be the RR21 Dicut, only 1460g perset.


----------

